# Solved: Mozilla FireFox Won't Start



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi there

I have just downloaded Mozilla Firefox (first time ). When I click on the Icon to open it, nothing happens. It just flickers, but never opens, no matter how many times I click on it. No error messages, nothing. I'm on Windows XP.

Has anybody got any ideas? Other posts I've seen, deals with error messages when trying to open Firefox. Mine just won't open, full stop.

Thanks in advance

Meg, Scotland.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Just need to clarify something.

Did you save it to your computer, and if so, is it the icon to install it that you are talking about clickin on? 

Or, is it already installed on your computer, and you are clicking on the FF desktop icon to open a browser?


----------



## 24giovanni (Jun 14, 2003)

post the problem here http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewforum.php?f=38


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi Laura

I have installed it on the computer. I'm getting this problem, when I click the desktop icon to open the application. Hope this helps


----------



## JayT (Apr 15, 2003)

Sounds as if you might have a corrupted file. Uninstall Firefox, delete the FF profile, delete the FF folder in C:/Programs and reinstall it. (To delete the FF profile, make sure that you can see all files. Open My Computer, click on C drive,
click on Documents and settings, your name, applications, and delete the mozilla folder).


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks JayT

I have done that, still with the same result I'm afraid. It also won't open in Safe Mode either. Really stumped.

Meg, Scotland.


----------



## Glaswegian (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi meg

Does Internet Explorer open OK?. Any problems with other programmes? As JayT said try a re-install, but I would try to *download the file again*, just in case your original download was corrupt.

Regards


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

bonniescot said:


> Hi there
> I have just downloaded Mozilla Firefox (first time ). When I click on the Icon to open it, nothing happens. It just flickers, but never opens, no matter how many times I click on it. No error messages, nothing. I'm on Windows XP.
> Has anybody got any ideas? Other posts I've seen, deals with error messages when trying to open Firefox. Mine just won't open, full stop.
> Thanks in advance
> Meg, Scotland.


Hi Meg,

Which version of Firefox did you download:
Firefox 1.0.7 or 1.5 Beta 2?

If you downloaded 1.5 Beta 2, you should uninstall it and download version 1.0.7 until the 1.5 Release is ready for distribution to the Internet as 1.5 Beta 2 is still undergoing Beta testing.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

bonniescot said:


> Hi there
> I have just downloaded Mozilla Firefox (first time ). When I click on the Icon to open it, nothing happens. It just flickers, but never opens, no matter how many times I click on it. No error messages, nothing. I'm on Windows XP.
> Has anybody got any ideas? Other posts I've seen, deals with error messages when trying to open Firefox. Mine just won't open, full stop.
> Thanks in advance
> Meg, Scotland.


Hi Meg,

Which version of Firefox did you download:
Firefox 1.0.7 (for Windows) or 1.5 Beta 2 (Windows) ?

If you downloaded 1.5 Beta 2, you should uninstall it and download version 1.0.7 until the 1.5 Release is ready for distribution to the Internet as 1.5 Beta 2 is still undergoing Beta testing.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

bonniescot said:


> Hi there
> I have just downloaded Mozilla Firefox (first time ). When I click on the Icon to open it, nothing happens. It just flickers, but never opens, no matter how many times I click on it. No error messages, nothing. I'm on Windows XP.
> Has anybody got any ideas? Other posts I've seen, deals with error messages when trying to open Firefox. Mine just won't open, full stop.
> Thanks in advance
> Meg, Scotland.


Hi Meg,

Which version of Firefox did you download:
Firefox 1.0.7 (for Windows) or 1.5 Beta 2 (Windows) ?

If you downloaded 1.5 Beta 2, you should uninstall it and download version 1.0.7 until the 1.5 Release is ready for distribution to the Internet as 1.5 Beta 2 is still undergoing Beta testing, and as such may not be as stable as v1.0.7.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

bonniescot said:


> Hi there
> I have just downloaded Mozilla Firefox (first time ). When I click on the Icon to open it, nothing happens. It just flickers, but never opens, no matter how many times I click on it. No error messages, nothing. I'm on Windows XP.
> Has anybody got any ideas? Other posts I've seen, deals with error messages when trying to open Firefox. Mine just won't open, full stop.
> Thanks in advance
> Meg, Scotland.


Hi Meg,

Which version of Firefox did you download:
Firefox 1.0.7 (for Windows) or 1.5 Beta 2 (Windows)?

If you downloaded 1.5 Beta 2, you should uninstall it and download version 1.0.7 until the 1.5 Release is ready for distribution to the Internet as 1.5 Beta 2 is still undergoing Beta testing, and as such may not be as stable as v1.0.7.

-- Tom


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi there

Thanks everyone for feedback. It was not the Beta version that I downloaded, it was the 1.0.7. version. Also I have uninstalled and re-installed it several times. Still same result as first mentioned. No other problems with programmes and IE is running just fine. Apart from a problem with Photosuite 2, but I submitted a seperate thread for that. Thanks again

Meg, Scotland.


----------



## Glaswegian (Dec 5, 2004)

Meg

Did you actually download again? Perhaps your original download was corrupted?


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hiya

Yes, I have done this a few times, same result I'm afraid. Perhaps it's a spam-blocker or a conflicting programme to blame. Other than that, it's got me foxed (pardon the pun hahaha).


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Problem Solved. It was another conflicting programme that was causing the problem. Firefox Now opens no bother, when I close the other programme. Thanks for all the advice anyway


----------



## paravoz (Apr 6, 2007)

Ive seen this post from google , can you tell me what program was it because i got hte same problem , HELP!


----------



## paravoz (Apr 6, 2007)

bonniescot said:


> Problem Solved. It was another conflicting programme that was causing the problem. Firefox Now opens no bother, when I close the other programme. Thanks for all the advice anyway


Can you please tell me what program was it or what program could it be?


----------

